

Try pressing 'm' on github - jenius
https://github.com

======
mtraven
Not a very good UI if it requires a Hacker News story to let me know about it.

~~~
callum85
But you do now know about it. People telling each other about a hidden feature
(via HN or whatever) is a common and valid way for non-essential features to
be discovered.

If you designed UIs assuming that that sort of user-to-user education doesn't
exist, you'd be forced occasionally to reject a potentially handy power-user
feature on the basis that there's no good place to promote it without
cluttering the design. Which would be a shame.

------
vgnet
Press "?" for a list of all keyboard shortcuts ("?" also works on some Google
properties).

~~~
sjs
Unless I've missed something "m" is missing from that help. Odd.

~~~
brokentone
Considering that "m" is half the known keyboard shortcuts (I'm ignoring ? as
it represents a recursion I'm unwilling to face right now), that is odd
indeed.

------
code_scrapping
I love the idea of treating web-sites more like applications. From a
programmer's point of view - yes, keyboard should be a more utilized way of
interacting with a web-site, beyond arrow-navigation and filling text-boxes.

------
jnbiche
Thank you for posting this; I can't tell you how many times I've had to google
markdown cheat sheets while using github. This is a huge time saver.

------
j0k3r
I see people tapping every keys on their keyboard :)

------
frytaz
pressing 's' focus on search form ;)

------
dfc
This has been there since the announcement of GFM...

<http://github.github.com/github-flavored-markdown/>

 _Markdown Cheat Sheet

On Markdown-enabled portions of the site, press M on your keyboard to display
a cheat sheet._

------
mmahemoff
I see. The lightbox content is actually in the page HTML if you view source.

------
16s
I thought it would let me make a comment like subversion and mercurial do.

~~~
tutuca
On _github_ not _git_... git commit -m works like in svn btw.

------
Fizzadar
They'll soon need a list (displayed at all times) with all the different
shortcuts around the site. Still, very nice idea :)

